
Covid-19 impact on logistics: border crossing times - dieselerator
https://sixfold.com/news/covid-19-impact-on-logistics-sixfold-publishes-real-time-information-on-border-delays
======
dieselerator
Here is a direct link to the map -->
<[https://covid-19.sixfold.com/>](https://covid-19.sixfold.com/>)

